
Why Predictive Analytics Are No Longer Enough - otimson
https://channels.theinnovationenterprise.com/articles/explanatory-data-analytics-are-driving-marketing
======
HeyShayBY
I don't think I have ever agreed more with a post :) @otimson, are you working
in the analytics industry?

